# Random/Sudden Aggression?



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Vet tests are warranted. I’m suspicious as she’s not aggressive towards you guys, and handler directed aggression is usually a symptom, but I would look into “Rage Syndrome” or idiopathic aggression. It’s documented in Goldens and usually rears it’s ugly head around 1 year old.


----------



## Golden_JB (May 3, 2020)

Thank you very much. I'll bring that up to the vet. But to confirm, yes, she's never been aggressive towards us.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Could it be a seizure? The confusion afterwards seems neurological in nature to me. Someone I know had a dog with some kind of epilepsy (blanking on what kind) and he would randomly go into aggressive "moods" at them/the other dogs. After the seizure had passed, he'd be confused and not know where he was. Of course he had other symptoms too, and he was a young puppy when diagnosed. He was the sweetest dog otherwise


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I had a friend that experienced the same thing with her golden retriever, he would lash out and get aggressive and then be rather confused after. it started when he was around 2 years old. it was confirmed by the vet after some expensive scans that he was indeed suffering from seizures. he is under control with medication now. 

please keep us posted, sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## Golden_JB (May 3, 2020)

Thank you everyone, we've spoke to the vet today and planning on doing a blood test and discussing it again with a behaviorist, will mention if seizures could be causing the episodes. I really appreciate all the help and well wishes.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

great thank you for updating us, hope all goes well.


----------

